# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Cười vỡ bụng

## yeuhanoi

*Nghệ danh nào HOT nhất hiện nay?*
Thời gian vừa qua các chương trình quảng cáo trên đài, báo, TV liên tục nhắc tới hai từ “khoai tây” (Mỳ Ô. quảng cáo là “làm từ khoai tây, không sợ nóng”, quảng cáo của trà Đốc tờ T. thì: “Ăn bánh snack, khoai tây chiên, nóng trong người...” – Mặc dù hai quảng cáo này có choảng nhau chút xíu nhưng không thể phủ nhận sự nổi tiếng của “Khoai Tây”). Và trên mạng, “Khoai Tây” cũng nổi như cồn.
Theo dự đoán của Cười 24H, thậm chí sẽ có người nhanh tay đăng ký độc quyền với cục sáng chế, cục nghệ thuật biểu diễn cái nghệ danh “Khoai Tây” để rồi bán lại cho một số “thảm họa ca nhạc”, các diễn viên, người mẫu đá lấn sân sang lĩnh vực hát hò.
“Nghệ danh Khoai Tây vừa thể hiện được trào lưu đặt tên nửa ta nửa Tây, “khoai” là từ thuần Việt, còn “tây” đương nhiên là rất… Tây. Mức độ nổi tiếng của Khoai Tây là không thể bàn cãi” – Một ông bầu ca nhạc cho hay.

*
* *
*Hết ngọ nguậy, đóng phim*
Thông báo của bản quản lý công viên T: Hiện nay do tình trạng các đôi nam thanh nữ tú vào công viên ngồi, nằm, tác nghiệp chiếm ghế đá trong thời gian quá dài, không còn chỗ nghỉ chân cho các cụ già, em nhỏ. Vì vậy ban quản lý công viên xin thông báo, bắt đầu từ hôm nay, bên cạnh tất cả các ghế đá chúng tôi sẽ bố trí các cột đèn cao áp, sáng như ban ngày...

*
* **
Gốc của khoa học*
24H phỏng vấn nhà khoa học đoạt giải Nobel học Carol Greider về con đường thành công của ông, Carol Greider cho biết: “Thoạt tiên, thiên hướng của tôi không phải là y học, mà là hội họa. Chỉ sau khi vài trăm phụ nữ trẻ đến làm mẫu khỏa thân cho tôi nhiều tiếng đồng hồ trong hệ thống lò sưởi quá tồi, tôi mới nảy ra ý tưởng nghiên cứu chứng cảm lạnh, tôi bước chân vào ngành y từ dạo ấy!”.

*
* *
*
Khoe thai*Nói thêm chút xíu về mẹo kiếm chỗ ngồi trên xe bus mà Tin Vịt 24H đã từng đăng tải. Tuần qua nhóm phóng viên Cười 24H đã chứng kiến một cao thủ trong nghệ thuật “đoạt ghế buýt xa” (dịch nôm là chiếm ghế trên xe bus). Đó là một cô gái (vâng, là gái mới ghê chứ!). Cô này không xinh tẹo nào (Nếu mà xinh thì hẳn đã khối anh hám gái nhường ghế hoặc chí ít cũng mời ngồi lên đùi), vậy mà vẫn đoạt được ghế xe bus đã có chủ thì quả là đại cao thủ. Từ lâu nhiều người cũng biết, trên xe bus ở xứ ta đâu còn cảnh tượng văn minh người trẻ nhường chỗ người già, đàn ông nhường ghế phụ nữ nữa, cái sự ga-lăng, ga lăng xăng đã trở nên hiếm hoi, chỉ còn “vô-lăng” là chủ yếu, vậy cô gái kia đã dùng chiêu thức gì để được nhường ghế? Xin tường thuật lại chi tiết: Xe bus xịch đỗ, một cô gái dung nhan tầm thường như đã nói ở trên, dáng vẻ mệt mỏi, chen qua hàng chục người ken chặt như nêm cối, rồi bám tay vào chiếc cột giữa xe bên cạnh ghế một anh chàng đeo kính râm đang giả vờ ngủ. Xe chạy chừng được hai phút, cô gái quay sang vỗ nhẹ vào vai anh chàng kia:
“Anh ơi, có thể nhường ghế cho em được không?”
“Nhường là nhường thế nào!” – Anh chàng đeo kính tỏ vẻ cáu – “Lý do gì tôi phải nhường ghế cho cô?”
“Dạ, tại em có thai nên hơi mệt anh ạ!”
“Có thai à? Thôi được, mời cô!” – Anh chàng kia miễn cưỡng đáp và đứng dậy nhường chỗ.
Cô gái nhanh chóng ngồi vào ghế. Liếc thấy cái bụng lép kẹp không có vẻ gì là bầu bí của cô gái, anh chàng thắc mắc: “Cô bảo là có thai, sao bụng bé tí vậy?”.
“Vâng, em cũng mới có thai được hơn 2 giờ trước đây thôi anh ạ!” – Cô gái mỉm cười đáp.
Mặc dù anh chàng đeo kính râm tức nổ đom đóm mắt nhưng ghế thì đã trót nhường rồi, thêm nữa cũng chẳng có lý gì để bắt bẻ cô gái kia.

----------


## hoahongxanh

ào câu chuyện buồn cười quá ha.

----------

